# Advice on 4K/Smart TV



## Dad1717 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi all. I'm looking to spend about $500 for a 50-55 inch 4K TV that will have Smart capabilities like Netflix, WWE app, etc. I've looked on Amazon and Best Buy, but I never trust those reviews lol. Anyone have a TV that they would recommend?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Crutchfield.com has a wide variety of 4K HDTVs to choose from along with very descriptive product information, product photos and videos.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dad1717 said:


> Hi all. I'm looking to spend about $500 for a 50-55 inch 4K TV that will have Smart capabilities like Netflix, WWE app, etc. I've looked on Amazon and Best Buy, but I never trust those reviews lol. Anyone have a TV that they would recommend?


Do any smart TVs have the WWE app available? Let me see if Sammy's have that app...I know my ATVs have the WWE app but the TVs? Let me look...Yup, the Samsung NU8000 has the WWE app.

At that price range for a 55" set I'd suggest this: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN55...k+TV+sets+55"&qid=1561825175&s=gateway&sr=8-6

A bit more than you want to spend but I have a NU8000 in the 65" form and it's a superb set.

Rich


----------



## Dad1717 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks. What's the difference between the RU8000 and the NU8000?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dad1717 said:


> Thanks. What's the difference between the RU8000 and the NU8000?


Each year the model number changes. This year the models have "RU" in the model number. In short the RU8000 is the newer model. I have no idea how good the PQ is on the RUs but the price isn't bad. What they don't have is the One Connect box. Neither does my NU8000. Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN55...35975&s=gateway&sprefix=ru8000,aps,127&sr=8-4

Rich


----------



## Dad1717 (Jun 25, 2019)

Reading now. Looks like the NU actually was rated higher by rtings.com. It did get a lot of bad reviews by Amazon users though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Dad1717 said:


> Reading now. Looks like the NU actually was rated higher by rtings.com. It did get a lot of bad reviews by Amazon users though.


I've used that site for several years. I trust their reviews. Don't be surprised by the rating, that happens with Samsung TV sets. The only thing not to like about the NU line is the lack of a One Connect box. I've had the NU8000 since the last Black Friday sale and I haven't got anything negative to say about it.

Rich


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Dad1717 said:


> Reading now. Looks like the NU actually was rated higher by rtings.com. It did get a lot of bad reviews by Amazon users though.


I put rtings.com up high in credibility....and over anything someone would write on Amazon.....Most TVs now ship set to store optimum, which looks horrable in most homes....I always try setting it from suggestions at rtings.com


----------

